# Sloppy



## dieselram752 (Jan 23, 2008)

The copper pipe and flexible duct work over the panel are a nice touch.....


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Not the worst I have seen, but still pretty nasty.


----------



## Dierte (May 12, 2009)

I give bonus points for pretzeling the feeders.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

BIGRED said:


> This existing panel was on a job that I replaced the 100-amp cable and meter socket. There was no bonding screw in it and it is sloppy. The panel GFI is wired in 14 and was on a 20-amp breaker. There was a sticker on the cover from Mister S_____ , I don't know if they did it or not.


 Mister S_____ might have done everthing right, then hacks come in after the fact and you get this. Another good reason NOT to put your sticker on the panel. Once you do, the panel's yours for life.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

you better replace that SE cable with RMC and THWN conductors or the house might explode


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like sh!t.
:thumbsup:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> Looks like sh!t.
> :thumbsup:


i seen hell of a lot worse


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

A lot of old work I see is worse than this, but this is described pretty well in the op heading... Sloppy.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Also, the 20a gfci @ the bottom left fed by a 14-2 is not at all secured. :whistling2:

Actually, nothing is secured very well here.


----------



## dreamer (Apr 17, 2011)

hey,just like to know is there an equip.ground bar.:001_huh:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Dierte said:


> I give bonus points for pretzeling the feeders.


thats not pretzeling... thats an un-tied underwriters knot.

~Matt


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> thats not pretzeling... thats an un-tied underwriters knot.
> 
> ~Matt


Thats so they can move the panel..:laughing:


Happy 5,000 Matt..:thumbup:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

again, not the worst, but I did throw up in my mouth just a little.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Probably an out of work union guy showing the rest of us how it's done lmao.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Thats so they can move the panel..:laughing:
> 
> 
> Happy 5,000 Matt..:thumbup:


:drink::drink::rockon:

~Matt


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I recall making a panel look like that once in the past, in a cops home.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

do plumbers deliberately seek out electrical panels so they can run their supply pipes over them? 

sure seems like it..

looks like the sump pump hole is right underneath it too. 

better you than me buddy lol..


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

BIGRED said:


> This existing panel was on a job that I replaced the 100-amp cable and meter socket. There was no bonding screw in it and it is sloppy. The panel GFI is wired in 14 and was on a 20-amp breaker. There was a sticker on the cover from Mister S_____ , I don't know if they did it or not.


yes, very sloppy.

THat's nothin' compared to Mexican panels.

As soon as I can I'll post a picture of a Mexican panel.:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Josue said:


> yes, very sloppy.
> 
> THat's nothin' compared to Mexican panels.
> 
> As soon as I can I'll post a picture of a Mexican panel.:laughing:


I've seen a few. Guacamole smeared all over the place... tortilla scraps in the bottom. They're a tragedy.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've seen some "Mexican" panels at tract home developments in California. They're a cut above what you would see south of the border, but not by much.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I've seen a few. Guacamole smeared all over the place... tortilla scraps in the bottom. They're a tragedy.


I don't know if you are using a figure of speech, but yes, they are utter garbage.

Some "electricians" will even screw up a 6 breaker panel.

WE are changing the panel over at my house. 
I'll go snap a pic of the old panel. 


WE are not putting a big panel because the house is rented. They land lord is a very good one. She bought the materials as long as we did the job for free. We agreed. 

You know how some of us are with our house projects, we sometimes leave them on stand-by. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I've seen some "Mexican" panels at tract home developments in California. They're a cut above what you would see south of the border, but not by much.


In the States.


You haven't seen Mexican panels in Mexico.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Josue said:


> In the States.
> 
> 
> You haven't seen Mexican panels in Mexico.


Can't wait to see a few pictures of Mexican panels.

Are you a Mexican or a Mexican't? :laughing: I'm joking of course.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Can't wait to see a few pictures of Mexican panels.
> 
> Are you a Mexican or a Mexican't? :laughing: I'm joking of course.



I'm a Mexican

I'm a Mexican't "electricians':laughing::laughing:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Here it is. We only have to change some wires. But, to be able to do that we have to leave the house without power. We just haven't changed those wires. 

This is the panel that we had when we got here. I will again say that we didn't get a bigger panel because this house is rented.
The new subpanel is for the welders's contact.

I know about the terrible conduit bend from the meter. Just ignore it. It is a long story.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

At least it's a QO. :blink:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Josue,

Do you get mad when you buy something an it says made in USA? Lol.... Just joking.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Josue said:


>


The Jeep looks good.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice conduit work. Is it by the same guy on YouTube that bends the perfect 90?
The flex connector is pretty. Does the local inspector have a white cane by chance?:whistling2:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> Nice conduit work. *Is it by the same guy on YouTube that bends the perfect 90?*
> The flex connector is pretty. Does the local inspector have a white cane by chance?:whistling2:



:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Isn't a lot of Square D stuff assembled in Mexico? At least the Homeline and QO stuff is. Not sure about the larger gear but I'm sure that's made there too.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Is it too much to ask to have romex ran into the panel through the top of the panel and nipple over to the gfi? Is it really that much more work? Jeez!


----------



## tommu56 (Nov 19, 2010)

Josue said:


>



Do they have any electrical codes or inspections down there?

Not having raintight conduit fittings on the meter pan for starters would fail up here.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Josue,
> 
> Do you get mad when you buy something an it says made in USA? Lol.... Just joking.


:laughing::laughing:

It depends.:laughing:




BBQ said:


> The Jeep looks good.



Oh yeah!!!!!:thumbsup:




oldtimer said:


> Nice conduit work. Is it by the same guy on YouTube that bends the perfect 90?
> The flex connector is pretty. Does the local inspector have a white cane by chance?:whistling2:


We only had that piece of conduit at the moment. It was a weekend project and the supply house was closed by then. 

About the flex connector........I know sorry! Dad went to HD and got the wrong raintight conduit fitting. It was our house's project and we didn't want to go again all the way to HD. Sorry!!!!



Peter D said:


> Isn't a lot of Square D stuff assembled in Mexico? At least the Homeline and QO stuff is. Not sure about the larger gear but I'm sure that's made there too.


Yes, lots of it is made in Mexico.



tommu56 said:


> Do they have any electrical codes or inspections down there?
> 
> Not having raintight conduit fittings on the meter pan for starters would fail up here.


Yes, we have an electrical code, no we don't have inspectors. Well, at least not on resi. jobs.

I know about the raintight conduit. Sorry.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

I know that we made several things that are not on code. That's why I want to take an apprenticeship in the States.


----------



## Davidg408 (Jan 21, 2011)

Josue said:


> Here it is. We only have to change some wires. But, to be able to do that we have to leave the house without power. We just haven't changed those wires.
> 
> This is the panel that we had when we got here. I will again say that we didn't get a bigger panel because this house is rented.
> The new subpanel is for the welders's contact.
> ...


Is the meter secured to the fence?? Is it a mobile meter...(does it move when the fence opens and closes)??:blink:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Davidg408 said:


> Is the meter secured to the fence?? Is it a mobile meter...(does it move when the fence opens and closes)??:blink:


That part doesn't open


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

when i went to belize i seen a lot of services done in plumbers white pvc pipe


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

First I will point out to Bigred's photo I wondering why someone did have wonderfull excuse not to make bigger plywood to go all the way to top to secure the dammed romex in neat way.

For Josué's photo the QO Panel that something I have not see in the state side I am tempting to see if I can sneak that one in the state side.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm gonna try mounting my mast to the Stockade fence on my next service


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> when i went to belize i seen a lot of services done in plumbers white pvc pipe


You'll see that too in Mexico.:laughing:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I'm gonna try mounting my mast to the Stockade fence on my next service


What's wrong with that????

That part of the fence doesn't move. The gates are about 1.3m away.
Is there anything wrong with that????


----------

